# Fixing Up A Standard Modern 1340 Lathe



## USNFC (Aug 31, 2015)

Well, I decided to get going on the standard modern lathe as I'm fixing up the Hardinge BB4 mill.  This lathe is very filthy and has a horrible paint job.  I picked it up for a great price, and plan to clean it up for resale.  Whats great about this lathe is that functionally it works great and was in operation when I removed it.  Here are some pictures of when I first got it home.


----------



## USNFC (Aug 31, 2015)

And here it is with the apron disassembled and it getting cleaned up a bit.


----------



## USNFC (Aug 31, 2015)

So far it has just been a light cleaning with Dawn and water, followed by oiling it up so it doesn't rust.  I have to swing by good old tractor supply to pick up some more cleaning supplies(used them all up on the horizontal mills!).


----------



## AJB (Aug 31, 2015)

USNFC,

Looks like it is coming along nicely.  Check out this link for manuals and blueprints for SM lathes (most,y 1334's but some on 1340 and others).

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=4052&tab=3

Tony


----------



## USNFC (Aug 31, 2015)

Awesome, thanks Tony.  I have a couple of manuals for it...I believe a military and civilian version.  Those other manuals should help also.


----------



## USNFC (Sep 4, 2015)

Progress has been slow...been super busy at work and I got a 24hr bug, but I was able to begin paint removal.  It looks worse than it is...


Before:




After:


----------



## USNFC (Sep 4, 2015)

Here is the chip pan after cleaning and degreasing...all paint will be removed next...


----------



## USNFC (Sep 4, 2015)

Here is the new ammeter.


----------



## VaBob (Oct 6, 2015)

Good job so far.  Any more progress?


----------



## Bill C. (Oct 6, 2015)

Looking good.  Looks to me about six coats of paint.  Been in some shops when there was no work they put some of machinist to repainting equipment instead of laying them off. They knew if you them layoff some of the better experienced ones will find new jobs.


----------



## USNFC (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you.  I'm afraid I haven't made anymore progress yet.  I have been super busy at work.  The lathe came off of a Navy ship before it spent 2 years in a manufacturing maintenance shop, so I'm sure it was scheduled maintenance to slap a coat of paint on it.


----------



## hdskip (Oct 8, 2015)

I've got 5 of these in my shop at school. These have been good machines for us. Have been used daily  for around 22 years. I'd love to have on at my home shop.


----------



## USNFC (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey everyone, I've picked this project back up.  I've purchased a VFD for this, and also a new rpm plate from leblond, and I'm getting a new thread chart plate custom laser etched.  Here is where I am at.  I decided to strip the headstock, gearbox, tailstock, and the leadscrew bushing block.  I'm just going to clean and paint the rest.  I figure that anything with moving parts should be stripped and the rest will be fine to just get cleaned and painted.
	

		
			
		

		
	







The knobs still need some cleaning, but it's coming along.


----------



## USNFC (Apr 25, 2016)

Here is a couple more pic's with the switches and ammeter mounted...


----------



## USNFC (May 6, 2016)




----------



## USNFC (May 6, 2016)




----------



## USNFC (May 6, 2016)

VFD mounted, but not hooked up yet.  I'm also still waiting on the Spindle RPM plate to get to me.


----------

